# layitlow is dead...



## Nacho Individuals LA (Oct 10, 2002)

is everyone on facebook now? sheesh... nothing but old topics...

fuck it, post your facebook name LOL


----------



## Heath V (Oct 12, 2010)

Can't stand FB...


----------



## cashmoneyspeed (Jun 21, 2005)

X2


----------



## Booyaa63 (Nov 28, 2001)

i hate FB. problem there is that there are 7200 lowrider pages, where as here it is centralized. Internet lowriding is dead.


----------



## BRADFORD (Nov 24, 2009)

Facebook is fo' *******


----------



## MEH (Oct 15, 2014)

I don't have any friends, so FB isn't an option.


----------



## tpimuncie (Jun 6, 2008)

Instagram


----------



## Kiko 78 (Mar 7, 2012)

Hahaha you vatos are crazy. So what's up with the pesco 280 pumps on a 51 Chevy?


----------



## aron81 (Oct 5, 2015)

LOWRIDING IS DEAD, shit i live in Michigan and its been dead around here since about 2008-10 every post on here, car for sale, build topic, part for sale, or anything else is from California Arizona or Texas. Its because todays youth is only concerned with a stereo and maybe big rims if anything at all, it seems like 16yr old kids dont even care if they have a license and for damn sure arent getting dirty working on a car! Times have sure changed...


----------



## MOSTHATED CC (Jul 30, 2006)

kids are only concerned with cell phones and that is it.


----------



## Booyaa63 (Nov 28, 2001)

aron81 said:


> LOWRIDING IS DEAD, shit i live in Michigan and its been dead around here since about 2008-10 every post on here, car for sale, build topic, part for sale, or anything else is from California Arizona or Texas. Its because todays youth is only concerned with a stereo and maybe big rims if anything at all, it seems like 16yr old kids dont even care if they have a license and for damn sure arent getting dirty working on a car! Times have sure changed...


its more than just lowriding, kids today don't even care about driving and if they do drive they don't care what they drive.


----------



## Rez Dog 406 (Sep 26, 2004)

MOSTHATED CC said:


> kids are only concerned with cell phones and that is it.


:yessad:


----------



## 817.TX. (Sep 7, 2007)

Instagram where it be!! TX_817 :nicoderm:


----------



## Silentdawg (Jul 19, 2005)

don't care that much, I still hit switches in Impalas no matter the internet fads..


----------



## Aztlan_Exile (Apr 10, 2010)

Silentdawg said:


> don't care that much, I still hit switches in Impalas no matter the internet fads..


----------



## Rambler69 (Jun 25, 2011)

I just check layitlow to make sure the Fatman is still dead. 8 years later and that still needs to be at the top? Willing to buy moderators who will close threads so paperchase can move on with his life. HeeHaw.


----------



## Mixteco (Apr 3, 2006)

I think that the new fads have made these kids think that anything that requires getting your hands dirty especially working on a car is bad for you because it doesnt make you look "successful". Kids want a cool car but most cant afford it so instead of just buying a ride that needs work and working on it they'd rather just get a loan from the bank and buy a new/semi used car from the dealer and post it on instagram so everybody can see they got money for a new car, rims, and a stereo. I've been getting on layitlow since my windows xp dial up days, registered when I got my 1st car, and nowadays I still get on to check the projects section.:cheesy:


----------



## on1 (Oct 11, 2011)

DAMNNNN rambler 69! hahaha troll accounts everywhere huh


----------



## ATM_LAunitic (Jan 28, 2008)

Mixteco said:


> I think that the new fads have made these kids think that anything that requires getting your hands dirty especially working on a car is bad for you because it doesnt make you look "successful". Kids want a cool car but most cant afford it so instead of just buying a ride that needs work and working on it they'd rather just get a loan from the bank and buy a new/semi used car from the dealer and post it on instagram so everybody can see they got money for a new car, rims, and a stereo. I've been getting on layitlow since my windows xp dial up days, registered when I got my 1st car, and nowadays I still get on to check the projects section.:cheesy:


This is it right here. Shit, Im young ny damn self but have been riding spokes AT LEAST since I had ny license. Most of my boys arent even into cars. Esp lowriding id their into old cars at all. Shit is different now. Way different. Me working on cars and shit makes me look old, or like a bum. As compared to everybody either factort working or hospital working. Shit is different.


----------



## Marty McFly (Dec 13, 2005)

Nacho Individuals LA said:


> is everyone on facebook now? sheesh... nothing but old topics...
> 
> fuck it, post your facebook name LOL


 welcome to 2006


----------



## fool2 (Jan 15, 2008)

aron81 said:


> i live in Michigan


theres your problem


----------



## bodyman1979 (Oct 16, 2013)

I haven't been on here that long..but I wish it was a little more active,i have hit up sum guys on here with questions or even interested in buying things,with no luck...


----------



## Mixteco (Apr 3, 2006)

ATM_LAunitic said:


> This is it right here. Shit, Im young ny damn self but have been riding spokes AT LEAST since I had ny license. Most of my boys arent even into cars. Esp lowriding id their into old cars at all. Shit is different now. Way different. Me working on cars and shit makes me look old, or like a bum. As compared to everybody either factort working or hospital working. Shit is different.


yeah man Id like to call myself young too since Im in my mid 20s but the newer generation of kids got their own thing now. Folks want that new stuff even if they gotta buy it on credit or go broke trying to look rich. Its because the mainstream stuff they listening to and watching along with the internet is making these kids very superficial. A broad nowadays will decide if she wanna give you a chance or not based on what kind of car youre driving versus deciding to get with you because you're debt free. Kids still like lowriders but the true ones who like lowriding and willing to put it in work are becoming rare. Youre right everything is becoming different. Working on cars has a different kind of stigma attachment to it now its no longer "oh cool youre building your ride" but rather its become "he's too poor to afford an already built car/new car". Dang talking like this got me feeling reallly old lol nice topic


----------



## Mixteco (Apr 3, 2006)

bodyman1979 said:


> I haven't been on here that long..but I wish it was a little more active,i have hit up sum guys on here with questions or even interested in buying things,with no luck...


the problem is probably most guys have families now, kids, wife, and work usually changes life for some. I know when it used to be popping up on here this place was active. Heck I remember reading the off topic section like it was a post gone viral. But then again most guys were younger back then and were chilling. Just keeping trying or start a topic and be paticient.


----------



## tpimuncie (Jun 6, 2008)

Most people are on instagram no lie


----------



## tpimuncie (Jun 6, 2008)

Most go off same name as layitlow


----------



## Mixteco (Apr 3, 2006)

tpimuncie said:


> Most go off same name as layitlow


homeboyzwirewheels? lol


----------



## aron81 (Oct 5, 2015)

fool2 said:


> theres your problem


I agree Lowriding is for shit here.. But what i mean and what i was saying is Nation wide i believe LowRiding has fell off, if it wasn't for California, Arizona, and Texas this side would have no trafiic or post at all! On top of that kids today are little fuck sticks that would rather have a lease car so they dont have "any problems" messed up part the parents are getting it for them..!


----------



## Mixteco (Apr 3, 2006)

aron81 said:


> I agree Lowriding is for shit here.. But what i mean and what i was saying is Nation wide i believe LowRiding has fell off, if it wasn't for California, Arizona, and Texas this side would have no trafiic or post at all! On top of that kids today are little fuck sticks that would rather have a lease car so they dont have "any problems" messed up part the parents are getting it for them..!


Man I know a chick who went thru 3 cars in 1 year because she either totalled them in an accident [while using her phone] or because it was too expensive to fix the car. Oh they were all leased bmws cosigned by her folks. Im in the eastcoast too Florida


----------



## LURCH63 (Feb 15, 2011)

tpimuncie said:


> Most people are on instagram no lie


sellouts, layitlow Por vida Holmes


----------



## Aztlan_Exile (Apr 10, 2010)

It's not only LayItLow, every website based forum has been taken over by Facebook.


----------



## tpimuncie (Jun 6, 2008)

LURCH63 said:


> sellouts, layitlow Por vida Holmes


Lol


----------



## JOHNER (Sep 10, 2009)

This is the only social media I fuck with. Slow, dead, gone, whatever y'all want to call it, i enjoy it. Fuck FB never had it never Will, shits gay AF if you ask me.


----------



## bodyman1979 (Oct 16, 2013)

I don't have a Facebook... But my buddies do...they show me sum stuff..a lot of lowrider based forum or classified threads...I missed out on a brand new piston pump with plumbing for 800 bucks shipped...a lot of good deals on Facebook..my buddy bought a hopper from califas from a guy on Facebook...I guess you have to roll with the times?


----------



## Marty McFly (Dec 13, 2005)

Aztlan_Exile said:


> It's not only LayItLow, every website based forum has been taken over by Facebook.


From a bunch of ******* like you


----------



## warning (Oct 31, 2005)

"Because it all stems from jealousy since A_E can afford convertible impala from 1958-1964 since he worked hard to be where he is at. Legal action against those members should be his next step and I'll back him up."


^^^^^
Legal action killed layitlow


----------



## LostInSanPedro (Nov 13, 2009)

Catch phrases killed layitlow


----------



## BRADFORD (Nov 24, 2009)

I'm on a boat


----------



## Marty McFly (Dec 13, 2005)

LostInSanPedro said:


> Catch phrases killed layitlow


Faggotry killed layitlow. Because that is what you have to be to join Facebook :rimshot:


----------



## LURCH63 (Feb 15, 2011)

But 06 frame swaps are good for la raza


----------



## MOSTHATED CC (Jul 30, 2006)

what about open hand slaps


----------



## scooby (Jun 22, 2002)

Ive been here everyday since 2002...I mostly read and not post much...

I would agree on the catch phrases really helping on ruining this site....over and over reading some retard saying the same shit...lowriding is defiantly not dead...its better than ever...layitlow is dead because of about a dozen members destroyed it....no Facebook here...but Instagram is great..hundreds if not thousands of worldwide pics everyday..nobody posts here anymore


----------



## BRADFORD (Nov 24, 2009)

Facebook or Instagram. No difference. Gary and the Shit Moderators ruined layitlow.


----------



## warning (Oct 31, 2005)

BRADFORD said:


> Facebook or Instagram. No difference. Gary and the Shit Moderators ruined layitlow.


You tell'em Rosie


----------



## LURCH63 (Feb 15, 2011)

warning said:


> You tell'em Rosie


----------



## warning (Oct 31, 2005)

:roflmao:


----------



## LunaticMark (Jul 6, 2002)

BRADFORD said:


> Facebook or Instagram. No difference. Gary and the Shit Moderators ruined layitlow.


Well, since you are so unhappy with us... enjoy your time out... AGAIN!!!


----------



## LunaticMark (Jul 6, 2002)

LURCH63 said:


>


GOOD CALL!!! :roflmao:


----------



## Booyaa63 (Nov 28, 2001)

BRADFORD said:


> Facebook or Instagram. No difference. Gary and the Shit Moderators ruined layitlow.


I would say the people that treat every topic in here like its off topic ruined LIL.


----------



## LunaticMark (Jul 6, 2002)

Booyaa63 said:


> I would say the people that treat every topic in here like its off topic ruined LIL.


:thumbsup:


----------



## Booyaa63 (Nov 28, 2001)

Here is an example, more and more posts turning into this.

[url]http://www.layitlow.com/forums/16-post-your-rides/360682-post-monte-carlo-78-87-any-done-up-like-training-day-plus.html

I[/URL] think there is a general attitude of "Fuck You" on this site.


----------



## bodyman1979 (Oct 16, 2013)

Negative posts don't benefit nobody


----------



## 305chino (Oct 12, 2013)

Lowrider are not dead ........is just those OG that don't help the younger generation ......make lowriding hard for them .....with no help from OG's is easier for them to buy a car and put big wheels on them and try to look like they did something .....that's why I have my family into lowriding even my lady my son is ten and he can't wait to hop one of cars ......


----------



## MOSTHATED CC (Jul 30, 2006)

I want my kid to live life and not waste or spend money on this shit its a curse


----------



## Aztlan_Exile (Apr 10, 2010)

Damn


----------



## 84euroclipbrougham (Sep 13, 2002)

MOSTHATED CC said:


> I want my kid to live life and not waste or spend money on this shit its a curse


^^^ this


----------



## wannabelowrider (Mar 14, 2008)

MOSTHATED CC said:


> I want my kid to live life and not waste or spend money on this shit its a curse


Whatchu tallkin about Willis?


----------



## MOSTHATED CC (Jul 30, 2006)

wannabelowrider said:


> Whatchu tallkin about Willis?


just keepin it real


----------



## Marty McFly (Dec 13, 2005)

MOSTHATED CC said:


> I want my kid to live life and not waste or spend money on this shit its a curse


:rofl: Not if he pretends like AE and Wolverine do :rimshot:


----------



## lone star (May 22, 2003)

Started lowriding before I had a computer. I don't have a computer now, still got a low.


----------



## Marty McFly (Dec 13, 2005)

:rofl:


----------



## MOSTHATED CC (Jul 30, 2006)

lone star said:


> Started lowriding before I had a computer. I don't have a computer now, still got a low.


Im always gonna lowride just wish it was like the old days is all but who dont wish for that


----------



## lowridersfinest (Jan 13, 2004)

everyones on ig…..about 6or 7 lowrider pages the rest are just people reposting


----------



## Heath V (Oct 12, 2010)

Silentdawg said:


> don't care that much, I still hit switches in Impalas no matter the internet fads..


Agreed!


----------



## GALLO 59 (Jan 1, 2006)

everyone is on instagram. its because Instagram the main point is post a picture and quick description. facebook sucks i only use it to look at stuff for sale, facebook focuses on comments you go on it and see comments with no pictures just post how they hate their life hate their job and other bullshit only to get "likes" so they can feel important, shits depressing. Instagram i go on and its just pic after pic of cars or tiddys, no drama. and when you follow someone building or cruises a lot you see a lot of cool shit kind of like a behind the scenes. 

and lowridings not dead, so cal its alive and kicking. i go every first of the month to the best of show cruise night by raza style car club, its supposedly a small get together on a Friday night but its in a huge parking lot and it gets packed, cars have to park next door at the big lots parking lot















the Torrez empire show gets to full capacity every year. Crenshaw, meyers st, whittier and broadway is always poppin. i was out in whittier last Friday, it reminded me of how lowriding used to be. shit to me it looks like its picking up again. 










you just don't see it in music videos or tv as much anymore but its still alive. 

i think the reason more are on Instagram than on here is because its easier to snap a pic, and post it right away instead of take pictures, get home, take your pictures and download it to your computer, upload the pictures to make links then post the pictures on the forum page. on Instagram it happens instantly and as many as you can take


----------



## PICAZZO (Mar 1, 2006)

CHUCK? :dunno:


----------



## DJLATIN (Jul 22, 2003)

todo bien? :inout:


----------



## Aztlan_Exile (Apr 10, 2010)

Instagram is owned by Facebook :inout:


----------



## freaker (Jan 6, 2004)

GALLO 59 said:


> everyone is on instagram. its because Instagram the main point is post a picture and quick description. facebook sucks i only use it to look at stuff for sale, facebook focuses on comments you go on it and see comments with no pictures just post how they hate their life hate their job and other bullshit only to get "likes" so they can feel important, shits depressing. Instagram i go on and its just pic after pic of cars or tiddys, no drama. and when you follow someone building or cruises a lot you see a lot of cool shit kind of like a behind the scenes.
> 
> and lowridings not dead, so cal its alive and kicking. i go every first of the month to the best of show cruise night by raza style car club, its supposedly a small get together on a Friday night but its in a huge parking lot and it gets packed, cars have to park next door at the big lots parking lot
> 
> ...


Fuck I need to move to so-cal. Nobody around here with lowriders. Was fun back in the day when all your homies had them. But I started in the early 90's. When it was mad trendy. And it's fell off since then. And that's ok cuz that was all the trendy ****.


----------



## MarliMar (Mar 27, 2016)

I've been an aspiring low low rider since I was a kid, and when I get my paper right, it's going into a Impala.


----------



## Skim (May 26, 2005)

tpimuncie said:


> Most people are on instagram no lie


This^


----------



## Skim (May 26, 2005)

tpimuncie said:


> Most go off same name as layitlow


Skim58rag on IG. My name was already taken ??


----------



## Wizzard (Mar 3, 2007)

I think its a temporary thing, Instagram has taken over for the moment but I think LIL will prevail.


----------



## HARDLUCK88 (Nov 8, 2001)

Booyaa63 said:


> i hate FB. problem there is that there are 7200 lowrider pages, where as here it is centralized. Internet lowriding is dead.


ey bud, how ya been?


----------



## HARDLUCK88 (Nov 8, 2001)

Skim said:


> Skim58rag on IG. My name was already taken &#55357;&#56398;&#55356;&#57340;


hey, crazy story, i have a friend that owns a hobby shop and buys and sells model trains, anyway, i drove 100 miles to look at an n scale collection, and right there on top of the pile was your vw cross buck tag box car! my friend couldnt come to an agreement on the whole lot and to top it off the dick face wouldnt sell me the one car!!! it was a low production number too... ill find one one day... do you still work for the railroad?


----------



## scooby (Jun 22, 2002)

I love layitlow always have always will it was the greatest site for separated get to the point topics, ads, etc. It helped people worldwide and still does but it has slowed down...big time. 

Instagram is great for some things too...ads, pics, titty's, etc every second new shit posts..but no specific categories such as "maitanence and repair" and "hydraulic forums" so much shit gets googled and what pops up??? ? Motherfuckin layitlow!! 

Been check-in in here everyday since I logged on in 2002


----------



## Aztlan_Exile (Apr 10, 2010)

^^^^^


----------



## KAKALAK (Mar 11, 2005)

But do the Lil server serve gud?


----------



## Booyaa63 (Nov 28, 2001)

Instagram and Facebook are different from a Forum. Forums act as a good knowledge base. Facebook and instagram are good for short term postings. Facebook and instragram are not intended to replace Forums because they do not serve the same functions.


----------



## Silentdawg (Jul 19, 2005)

Truf


----------



## dj short dog (Sep 5, 2004)

I'm just too lazy to create a FB so I'm still here....plus LIL isn't blocked at work.


----------



## BRADFORD (Nov 24, 2009)

LunaticMark said:


> Well, since you are so unhappy with us... enjoy your time out... AGAIN!!!


U mad!!


----------



## shrekinacutty (Feb 11, 2005)

DAMN it is dead i member the golden era of layitlow :thumbsup:


----------



## Aztlan_Exile (Apr 10, 2010)

When it would crash :cheesy:


----------



## shrekinacutty (Feb 11, 2005)

YEAH WHEN CALI IMAGE WAS THE CLUB TO BE FROM :rofl:


----------



## JustCruisin (Jan 19, 2004)

Ghost town.com


----------



## McShiekelbergstien (Dec 23, 2015)

Marty McFly said:


> welcome to 2006


Oy vey!


----------



## fool2 (Jan 15, 2008)

I'd say 90% of members aren't coming back from this :rofl:


----------



## 8fifty (Jan 15, 2011)

Layitlow=myspace


----------



## DJLATIN (Jul 22, 2003)

8fifty said:


> Layitlow=myspace


true


----------



## cashmoneyspeed (Jun 21, 2005)

fool2 said:


> I'd say 90% of members aren't coming back from this :rofl:


This fool is probably right


----------



## Rick Dizzle (Jul 26, 2009)

Man I hope that's not the case...I genuinely appreciate this site and the good info I have received. I have received a lot of help and guidance on my build to get my ride to the point I'm at now. It's made it so I could build my own ride vs having someone else have to do all the work.


----------



## LiL Miss Mo (Dec 28, 2001)

Booyaa63 said:


> I would say the people that treat every topic in here like its off topic ruined LIL.


i was just about to say the same thing. Coming from us OG's on the site, 2001, early 2002 that is it right there. We used to actually give help, have conversations, and creeping through the years with the stupid kids joining probably not even having a ride or knowing what to say, the relentless shit talking everywhere gets old. I miss the stories and discussions on here.


----------



## Silentdawg (Jul 19, 2005)

cashmoneyspeed said:


> This fool is probably right


second


----------



## blueouija (Apr 24, 2003)

Wow


----------



## Lamoscapeluda (Jun 16, 2016)

Aztlan_Exile said:


> suki-suki-10 dolla


hey you bich wtf happen?? I cant login with my original username :angry::guns: suposely everyone had their passwords reset??
my old email adress is long gone!! wtf,wtf,wtf, help me out you fucking ******,,:run:,,

Ill give you $5 dollars if you guess who this??:naughty:


----------



## Lamoscapeluda (Jun 16, 2016)

oh yeah,, facebook is for fucking ******* and old ladies that dont get laid,,

layitlow for life cuh!!


----------



## Lamoscapeluda (Jun 16, 2016)

LiL Miss Mo said:


> i was just about to say the same thing. Coming from us OG's on the site, 2001, early 2002 that is it right there. We used to actually give help, have conversations, and creeping through the years with the stupid kids joining probably not even having a ride or knowing what to say, the relentless shit talking everywhere gets old. I miss the stories and discussions on here.



:uh::ugh:,,

you should be in facebook.


----------



## Aztlan_Exile (Apr 10, 2010)

Rick Dizzle said:


> Man I hope that's not the case...I genuinely appreciate this site and the good info I have received. I have received a lot of help and guidance on my build to get my ride to the point I'm at now. It's made it so I could build my own ride vs having someone else have to do all the work.


X2,

I haven been able to trouble shoot and fix a lot of issues that come up with my cars with the help Iget here.


----------



## cashmoneyspeed (Jun 21, 2005)

Lamoscapeluda said:


> hey you bich wtf happen?? I cant login with my original username :angry::guns: suposely everyone had their passwords reset??
> my old email adress is long gone!! wtf,wtf,wtf, help me out you fucking ******,,:run:,,
> 
> Ill give you $5 dollars if you guess who this??:naughty:


Chingon68mex. Now where's my moneyz lamo?


----------



## fool2 (Jan 15, 2008)

Lamoscapeluda said:


> hey you bich wtf happen?? I cant login with my original username :angry::guns: suposely everyone had their passwords reset??
> my old email adress is long gone!! wtf,wtf,wtf, help me out you fucking ******,,:run:,,
> 
> Ill give you $5 dollars if you guess who this??:naughty:


g money


----------



## fool2 (Jan 15, 2008)

Aztlan_Exile said:


> X2,
> 
> I haven been able to trouble shoot and fix a lot of issues that come up with my cars with the help Iget here.


the hidden rust issue is resolved


----------



## on1 (Oct 11, 2011)

lol the hidden rust doe! that one gonna live on forever!


----------



## Aztlan_Exile (Apr 10, 2010)

fool2 said:


> the hidden rust issue is resolved


:h5:


----------



## Lamoscapeluda (Jun 16, 2016)

fool2 said:


> g money


Nah hell nah brah I'm not that fucking fat,ugly and ******,,


----------



## fool2 (Jan 15, 2008)

only 12 members online right now. I remember when it was more like 70 at any given time

i always wondered who all these guests were. 400 people looking that ain't signed up. this site fucking sucks when u ain't logged in. Nothing but pop ups and hyperlinks


----------



## Viejitos50chevy (Jun 29, 2016)

fool2 said:


> only 12 members online right now. I remember when it was more like 70 at any given time
> 
> i always wondered who all these guests were. 400 people looking that ain't signed up. this site fucking sucks when u ain't logged in. Nothing but pop ups and hyperlinks


 12 people ? Wow this place is dead.


----------



## Marty McFly (Dec 13, 2005)

Aztlan_Exile said:


> X2,
> 
> I haven been able to trouble shoot and fix a lot of issues that come up with my cars with the help Iget here.


Said a Majestic's member never!


----------



## E$TE*LADO*CUSTOM$ (Feb 19, 2011)

WHATS UP WITH THE INDIVIDUALS 4TH OF JULY PICNIC NACHO!!!! SOME INFO WOULD BE KOO


----------



## MOSTHATED CC (Jul 30, 2006)

his name is nacho lol


----------



## Lamoscapeluda (Jun 16, 2016)

Nachooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooo!!!


----------



## MOSTHATED CC (Jul 30, 2006)

Lamoscapeluda said:


> I love pitoooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooo!!!


WOW


----------



## Meatwhi$tle (Jul 2, 2016)

Marty McFly said:


> Said a Majestic's member never!


:roflmao:


----------



## Aztlan_Exile (Apr 10, 2010)

Meetwhistle is back :cheesy:


----------



## Marty McFly (Dec 13, 2005)

Meatwhi$tle said:


> :roflmao:


:h5:


----------



## divyyne1 (Nov 5, 2005)

LOST


----------



## TattooTony (Nov 17, 2011)

Heath V said:


> Can't stand FB...


??


----------



## MHAWK (Oct 8, 2017)

We all know who killed layitlow


----------



## D-cheese (Jun 2, 2017)

Once upon a time there was a lowrider website called layit n low. An Internet forum to discuss everything and anything lowrider.
in A few years the forum became the place to go to see pictures of lowrider shows,ask questions about hydraulics systems,post pictures of your own projects and even buy or sell a fully done 64 impala.
The website had a section called off topic where all the wannabes and tuff guys hang out.from guys swapping 2006 Lincoln frames to guys trading 64 impalas convertibles for Buick Regals,that forum was the best the internet had to offer for entertainment.there was this guy that was like 40 years old and drove a ford escort and lived on his moms house garage,he had a weird fetish of cumming on his own face,and wasn’t afraid to say it.,yet he claimed to be a member of a popular lowrider car club.another member pretended to be “down” with the raza while being a white supremacist sumbich.One member pretending to be a tuff guy lived in Canada and was the size of a midget.who can forget a hillbilly named “chuck” he lived in some shithole called Oklahoma or sumchit like that,where cousins marry their uncles and they live in trailers.there was a member from Chicago were 4 door caprices and specially ex-taxi cabs ones are all the rage,and a regal on 26” rims could win lowrider of the year.there were fools that threatened to kill you if you talked chit about their 83 cutlass, there were a couple gals from the Bay Area that would get butthurt about anything and everything yet they will be there taliking chit every night.( one was like 68 years old and had sum big ass titles I used to fap the shit out my dick to them).the great state of Texas give us so many members claiming to be great car builders and dare to say they have better lowriders,all while being a bunch of fucking *******.one was some sort of dj for kids birthday parties and taquisas.some foo from LA that claims to be Mexican while leaked pictures clearly show he’s some type of native -American crossed with Oaxaca’s Indians,crossed with Peruvian Incas show otherwise.mind you that 98% of off topic members don’t own a car and probably most of them don’t even have a valid drivers license.off topic was the place to say,claim and post pictures of yourself with other people’s cars.off topic was the place to be.
Until one good day the fucking ****** that owned the rights to the website or the so called “webmaster” decided to sell it to some other fucking ****** for like $600 dollars because he need it money to pay his rent.anyhow the new owners fuck everything up and they like to suck dick. One day as I tried to log in I keep getting an error message,,and found out they erased everything and you had to start over with a new username and password.all the chit,messages,pictures,etc.that you accumulate for years was gone.gone I tell you. The ones that where left where all banned by a butthurt balding dolphin out of Texas who claimed they where all jealous that he could afford to buy 58-64 impala convertibles that had been repaired by a stolen gm frame jig all the while being “ backed “ the mentioned dj from Texas putting the final nail in the layitlow coffin . At to top it off Thanks to some fucking ******* that decided to change everything without telling anybody most of the members decided not to comeback and go to even more faggotry websites like Facebook.i always thought facebooks was for teenage girls and biches that like to post even what they shit on the internet.now when i come here and ask for pics of the super show gues what my answer is,,”they in Facebook”(please insert annoying biches voice here).with most of the members gone this shithole is not even the shadow of what layitlow used to be.
That’s what happen.


----------



## Marty McFly (Dec 13, 2005)

Repost


----------



## D-cheese (Jun 2, 2017)

Marty McFly said:


> Repost


I did add a bit to it :h5:


----------



## Aztlan_Exile (Apr 10, 2010)

:drama:


----------



## Marty McFly (Dec 13, 2005)

LIL is dead because a person who never should’ve been let in Majestic’s who by the way is no longer in the Majestic’s ruined it......

Just saying


----------



## on1 (Oct 11, 2011)

yo seriously once a_e got the admin spot he single handedly killed off ot. no disrespect homie but damn its the internet, dont take it so serious


----------



## Curiosa81 (Mar 3, 2014)

D-cheese said:


> Once upon a time there was a lowrider website called layit n low. An Internet forum to discuss everything and anything lowrider.
> in A few years the forum became the place to go to see pictures of lowrider shows,ask questions about hydraulics systems,post pictures of your own projects and even buy or sell a fully done 64 impala.
> The website had a section called off topic where all the wannabes and tuff guys hang out.from guys swapping 2006 Lincoln frames to guys trading 64 impalas convertibles for Buick Regals,that forum was the best the internet had to offer for entertainment.there was this guy that was like 40 years old and drove a ford escort and lived on his moms house garage,he had a weird fetish of cumming on his own face,and wasn’t afraid to say it.,yet he claimed to be a member of a popular lowrider car club.another member pretended to be “down” with the raza while being a white supremacist sumbich.One member pretending to be a tuff guy lived in Canada and was the size of a midget.who can forget a hillbilly named “chuck” he lived in some shithole called Oklahoma or sumchit like that,where cousins marry their uncles and they live in trailers.there was a member from Chicago were 4 door caprices and specially ex-taxi cabs ones are all the rage,and a regal on 26” rims could win lowrider of the year.there were fools that threatened to kill you if you talked chit about their 83 cutlass, there were a couple gals from the Bay Area that would get butthurt about anything and everything yet they will be there taliking chit every night.( one was like 68 years old and had sum big ass titles I used to fap the shit out my dick to them).the great state of Texas give us so many members claiming to be great car builders and dare to say they have better lowriders,all while being a bunch of fucking *******.one was some sort of dj for kids birthday parties and taquisas.some foo from LA that claims to be Mexican while leaked pictures clearly show he’s some type of native -American crossed with Oaxaca’s Indians,crossed with Peruvian Incas show otherwise.mind you that 98% of off topic members don’t own a car and probably most of them don’t even have a valid drivers license.off topic was the place to say,claim and post pictures of yourself with other people’s cars.off topic was the place to be.
> Until one good day the fucking ****** that owned the rights to the website or the so called “webmaster” decided to sell it to some other fucking ****** for like $600 dollars because he need it money to pay his rent.anyhow the new owners fuck everything up and they like to suck dick. One day as I tried to log in I keep getting an error message,,and found out they erased everything and you had to start over with a new username and password.all the chit,messages,pictures,etc.that you accumulate for years was gone.gone I tell you. The ones that where left where all banned by a butthurt balding dolphin out of Texas who claimed they where all jealous that he could afford to buy 58-64 impala convertibles that had been repaired by a stolen gm frame jig all the while being “ backed “ the mentioned dj from Texas putting the final nail in the layitlow coffin . At to top it off Thanks to some fucking ******* that decided to change everything without telling anybody most of the members decided not to comeback and go to even more faggotry websites like Facebook.i always thought facebooks was for teenage girls and biches that like to post even what they shit on the internet.now when i come here and ask for pics of the super show gues what my answer is,,”they in Facebook”(please insert annoying biches voice here).with most of the members gone this shithole is not even the shadow of what layitlow used to be.
> That’s what happen.


Well Said


----------



## custom (Oct 17, 2004)

i dislike facebook and never had a facebook account, im back on layitlow i was gone


----------



## custom (Oct 17, 2004)

i was gone like 7 years one time i came and tried login in and it said user name password does not work, i guess layitlow shut down? now im back good to be back, we should promote layitlow on facebook tell everyone to join back i honestly think facebook is bulls***


----------



## 84euroclipbrougham (Sep 13, 2002)

D-cheese said:


> Once upon a time there was a lowrider website called layit n low. An Internet forum to discuss everything and anything lowrider.
> in A few years the forum became the place to go to see pictures of lowrider shows,ask questions about hydraulics systems,post pictures of your own projects and even buy or sell a fully done 64 impala.
> The website had a section called off topic where all the wannabes and tuff guys hang out.from guys swapping 2006 Lincoln frames to guys trading 64 impalas convertibles for Buick Regals,that forum was the best the internet had to offer for entertainment.there was this guy that was like 40 years old and drove a ford escort and lived on his moms house garage,he had a weird fetish of cumming on his own face,and wasn’t afraid to say it.,yet he claimed to be a member of a popular lowrider car club.another member pretended to be “down” with the raza while being a white supremacist sumbich.One member pretending to be a tuff guy lived in Canada and was the size of a midget.who can forget a hillbilly named “chuck” he lived in some shithole called Oklahoma or sumchit like that,where cousins marry their uncles and they live in trailers.there was a member from Chicago were 4 door caprices and specially ex-taxi cabs ones are all the rage,and a regal on 26” rims could win lowrider of the year.there were fools that threatened to kill you if you talked chit about their 83 cutlass, there were a couple gals from the Bay Area that would get butthurt about anything and everything yet they will be there taliking chit every night.( one was like 68 years old and had sum big ass titles I used to fap the shit out my dick to them).the great state of Texas give us so many members claiming to be great car builders and dare to say they have better lowriders,all while being a bunch of fucking *******.one was some sort of dj for kids birthday parties and taquisas.some foo from LA that claims to be Mexican while leaked pictures clearly show he’s some type of native -American crossed with Oaxaca’s Indians,crossed with Peruvian Incas show otherwise.mind you that 98% of off topic members don’t own a car and probably most of them don’t even have a valid drivers license.off topic was the place to say,claim and post pictures of yourself with other people’s cars.off topic was the place to be.
> Until one good day the fucking ****** that owned the rights to the website or the so called “webmaster” decided to sell it to some other fucking ****** for like $600 dollars because he need it money to pay his rent.anyhow the new owners fuck everything up and they like to suck dick. One day as I tried to log in I keep getting an error message,,and found out they erased everything and you had to start over with a new username and password.all the chit,messages,pictures,etc.that you accumulate for years was gone.gone I tell you. The ones that where left where all banned by a butthurt balding dolphin out of Texas who claimed they where all jealous that he could afford to buy 58-64 impala convertibles that had been repaired by a stolen gm frame jig all the while being “ backed “ the mentioned dj from Texas putting the final nail in the layitlow coffin . At to top it off Thanks to some fucking ******* that decided to change everything without telling anybody most of the members decided not to comeback and go to even more faggotry websites like Facebook.i always thought facebooks was for teenage girls and biches that like to post even what they shit on the internet.now when i come here and ask for pics of the super show gues what my answer is,,”they in Facebook”(please insert annoying biches voice here).with most of the members gone this shithole is not even the shadow of what layitlow used to be.
> That’s what happen.


 X64


----------



## Ahhwataday (Jun 7, 2009)

I gots no internet. This site has too many adds for my phone to keep up.


----------



## DJLATIN (Jul 22, 2003)

todo bien? :inout:


----------



## Aztlan_Exile (Apr 10, 2010)

:nicoderm:


----------



## SixFourClownin (Aug 15, 2004)

I miss it on here, it’s hard to keep everything in order on Facebook.


----------



## insYder (May 21, 2002)

<--- Back after 10 years.

Looks like this site got sold to Vertical Scope. Nice popups and ads everywhere.

Would anyone go if a new forum got started that was more like the OG one?


----------



## D-cheese (Jun 2, 2017)

insYder said:


> <--- Back after 10 years.
> 
> Looks like this site got sold to Vertical Scope. Nice popups and ads everywhere.
> 
> Would anyone go if a new forum got started that was more like the OG one?


PRolly not .... there all to busy on fiesboooks


----------



## budgetblueoval (Dec 25, 2006)

Im still here... occasionally


----------



## EIGHT BALL (May 10, 2004)

agreed


----------



## lone star (May 22, 2003)

Don't want anything to do with cluckerberg and his band of liberal weenies


----------



## junior23lbc (May 7, 2018)

?? what seems to b the problem?


----------



## Rev.Chuck (May 26, 2018)

D-cheese said:


> insYder said:
> 
> 
> > <--- Back after 10 years.
> ...


Some of us had to reregisyer


----------



## Marty McFly (Dec 13, 2005)

Rev.Chuck said:


> Some of us had to reregisyer


That’s because you’re a ******


----------



## mollyjones1947 (May 18, 2019)

*Nope but you are lolz!*

I think the forum is still active and it is not going anywhere.


----------



## Hydros (Apr 30, 2002)

D-cheese said:


> Once upon a time there was a lowrider website called layit n low. An Internet forum to discuss everything and anything lowrider. in A few years the forum became the place to go to see pictures of lowrider shows,ask questions about hydraulics systems,post pictures of your own projects and even buy or sell a fully done 64 impala. Until one good day the fucking ****** that owned the rights to the website or the so called “webmaster” decided to sell it to some other fucking ****** for like $600 dollars because he need it money to pay his rent.anyhow the new owners fuck everything up and they like to suck dick. One day as I tried to log in I keep getting an error message,,and found out they erased everything and you had to start over with a new username and password.all the chit,messages,pictures,etc.that you accumulate for years was gone.gone I tell you. The ones that where left where all banned by a butthurt balding dolphin out of Texas who claimed they where all jealous that he could afford to buy 58-64 impala convertibles that had been repaired by a stolen gm frame jig all the while being “ backed “ the mentioned dj from Texas putting the final nail in the layitlow coffin . At to top it off Thanks to some fucking ******* that decided to change everything without telling anybody most of the members decided not to comeback and go to even more faggotry websites like Facebook.i always thought facebooks was for teenage girls and biches that like to post even what they shit on the internet.now when i come here and ask for pics of the super show gues what my answer is,,”they in Facebook”(please insert annoying biches voice here).with most of the members gone this shithole is not even the shadow of what layitlow used to be. That’s what happen.


 Take a look and www.hydros.biz. The site is no where near to getting half way done, I only post this just in case someone finds something useful for now. Started lowriding since the 70's and I have a well known rider from the 60's sending me info all the time, he has NOS original Adel candles for sale, just no time to post. So don't get bummed out if it doesn't meet your needs at this time. Just bookmark and check in every few months. --- Win 10 might not let you in at first try.


----------



## Hydros (Apr 30, 2002)

*hydros.biz*

LMK if something is not working, email or if you have any questions email only to:[email protected] I don't log into LIL much these days, so no PMs, email is the best way to reach me. Many thanks to Misterouija for helping out in the early days. Visit his site: http://www.eternalrollerz.com/ So far no adds. -- His site is "tight". (70's street lingo)


----------



## Hydros (Apr 30, 2002)

I just noticed, the flood of ads are missing. I'd would like to buy this site and I'd give away prizes or cash for the best posts. I'd hire a company to revive this site as it was pretty educational. AND I'd get rid of all haters and mods that hate.


----------



## Hydros (Apr 30, 2002)

*strange*



Hydros said:


> I just noticed, the flood of ads are missing. I'd would like to buy this site and I'd give away prizes or cash for the best posts. I'd hire a company to revive this site as it was pretty educational. AND I'd get rid of all haters and mods that hate.


 Odd, after I posted this I could not log on for some time.


----------



## vipera (Nov 3, 2010)

I hope layitlow never really dies, it is so nice to search for different topics here! I have found topics that answer questions that I have here that I can't find anywhere else on the internet. And it doesn't matter if posts are old or new for my part, I only need anwers for my cars/hydro


----------



## Kiloz (Jul 7, 2011)

vipera said:


> I hope layitlow never really dies, it is so nice to search for different topics here! I have found topics that answer questions that I have here that I can't find anywhere else on the internet. And it doesn't matter if posts are old or new for my part, I only need anwers for my cars/hydro


I just wish all the photos were still up to provide more detail.


----------

